#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > World News >  >  San Diego - Bank refuses to serve woman in hijab

## dirtydog

*Bank refuses to serve woman in hijab*
 
SAN DIEGO: A Muslim woman has allegedly been denied service in a bank in California for wearing a Islamic headscarf, prompting a civil rights  
  group to take up the issue with the US department of justice. 

 The woman, Amal Hersi, hails from Somalia. I felt like a criminal. I felt humiliated. I felt ashamed, said Hersi. 

 Hersi said she was waiting in line at the Navy Federal Credit Union in Mission Valley when she said she was stopped by an employee.  

 So she goes, Maam, could you follow me? And at that point I was like what did I do wrong? said Hersi.  

 Hersi said the reason was because she wore a traditional Muslim scarf.  For her to approach me in front of 40 people and theyre actually looking at me thinking, you know, whats wrong with her or why is she being singled out, she said. Even after telling the employee she wore the scarf for religious reasons, she was asked to remove it.  

 Responding to the charge, the bank said: In the interest of security and safety for our members and employees  hats, hoods and sunglasses must be removed when entering the branch office.  

 Special consideration for cultural and religious garments is under the discretion of the branch management, it said, adding that it is making inquiries into the recent incident.  

 Under this bizarre and discriminatory policy, no Muslim woman wearing a head scarf, no Sikh man wearing a turban, no Jewish man wearing a yarmulke, no Catholic nun wearing a habit, no cancer survivor wearing a scarf, no Amish woman wearing a bonnet, and no blind person wearing sunglasses may enter a Navy Federal Credit Union branch nationwide, said public relations director Edgar Hopida of Council for American-Islamic Relations, an NGO looking into the incident. 

 We call on the US department of justice to investigate this disturbing case and Navy Federals apparently unconstitutional policy and to ensure that the religious rights of all customers are maintained, Hopida added. 

Bank refuses to serve woman in hijab-US-World-The Times of India

----------


## MeMock

I agree with the bank.

Only thing I think they should have done differently is to have a little print out showing what is not allowed in the bank, helmets, balaclavas etc and simply hand it to her in the cue so as not to make a fuss and cause embarrassment.

----------


## Mid

yep , agree with the bank

obviously could have been handled better .




> “Under this bizarre and discriminatory policy, no Muslim woman wearing a head scarf, no Sikh man wearing a turban, no Jewish man wearing a yarmulke, no Catholic nun wearing a habit, no cancer survivor wearing a scarf, no Amish woman wearing a bonnet, and no blind person wearing sunglasses may enter a Navy Federal Credit Union branch nationwide,” said public relations director Edgar Hopida of Council for American-Islamic Relations, an NGO looking into the incident.


wot a load of ...................

free to wear the hijab under the same principle the bank is free to deny access , didn't deny service as it didn't get that far .

----------


## BugginOut

Let's also not confuse a hijab with a burka. A hijab is just a scarf.

According to this policy you can't even wear a baseball cap inside the bank. Imagine what would happen to an Isaan lady with a wash cloth on her head.

----------


## MeMock

They take it off.

Put a big sign out the front so that the customer has a choice before entering however.

----------


## Mid

> Let's also not confuse a hijab with a burka. A hijab is just a scarf.
> 
> According to this policy you can't even wear a baseball cap inside the bank. Imagine what would happen to an Isaan lady with a wash cloth on her head.


valid point , IF her face and eyes where CLEARLY visible I retract my comments .

----------


## Rural Surin

Wonder what the policy is concerning Levi's?

----------


## Panda

What about beards?

----------


## Rural Surin

> Let's also not confuse a hijab with a burka. A hijab is just a scarf.
> 
> According to this policy you can't even wear a baseball cap inside the bank. Imagine what would happen to an Isaan lady with a wash cloth on her head.


Well if that's the case, regarding such head dress as a baseball cap, I could imagine that this is allowed continuously. Baseball caps are almost national dress in the states...chances are it slips through. Though I can't speak from personal experience nor direct knoweldge of these things, this is just educated speculation.

----------


## Rural Surin

> What about beards?


Actually Panda, it's not the beard - but instead your olive/dark skin that might be suspect. :mid:

----------


## mediamanbkk

What do the women with Burkas have as a passport Photograph I wonder?

----------


## blackgang

> valid point , IF her face and eyes where CLEARLY visible I retract my comments


I will withdraw mine for that reason even before I post em.





> What about beards?


I don't think you are capable, but if you are then grow one if you want,, and if you do and rob a bank you will still have to take time to shave it off if it was a disguise.

----------


## Texpat

I'd tell that bitch to move to London if she wants to shove her cultural bullshit down an adopted country's throat.  :Smile:

----------


## Rattanaburi

We'll she could try an Islamic bank or another country. If she were treated unfairly for her beliefs I would say sue. She wasn't. She should just go back to her own country if she can't accept someone just trying to be cautious. 

Oh, and she can take her 15 kids with her!  :Smile:

----------


## barbaro

Muslims are kooks.  The same thing happened in Florida when a woman in a burqa refused to take off her full face veil for her Driver's License picture, citing here religion.

The DOL refused to issue her a license without a face picture, which is the regulation, and she sued.  I think she lost.

Whakos, these nutz are.

----------


## Lily

^But, by all accounts, this woman was just wearing a headscarf.

----------


## Panda

> ^But, by all accounts, this woman was just wearing a headscarf.


Yea, but she looked like a Muzzie. Could have had a bomb strapped to her chest.
Never trust anyone wearing a head scarf. Especially cancer patients.

what about people wearing wigs?

----------


## good2bhappy

> and no blind person wearing sunglasses


That takes the bisquit!

----------


## larvidchr

> ^But, by all accounts, this woman was just wearing a headscarf.


By what accounts? even hijabs is pulled up over the nose and fastened in one side by some or worn in a manner that only just shows the eyes nose and mouth but not thr rest of your facial structure, this is a security issue not a discrimination issue, up to the bank I say to make the call in every single case.

----------


## blackgang

Makes no difference anyway, it is their bank they own it and there should be a sign as is in most business places in the states "WE RESERVE THE RIGHT TO REFUSE SERVICE TO ANYONE" and to me that circumvents any of this discrimination shit, don't have to have no reason other than they don't want to serve you and to get your ass out.

----------


## Mid

> circumvents any of this discrimination shit


be excellent if it did , reality is that promotes discrimination and is the root of why we are where we are now , not the prettiest place by a long shot .

----------


## Panda

> Makes no difference anyway, it is their bank they own it and there should be a sign as is in most business places in the states "WE RESERVE THE RIGHT TO REFUSE SERVICE TO ANYONE" and to me that circumvents any of this discrimination shit, don't have to have no reason other than they don't want to serve you and to get your ass out.


A bit like it used to be for the BLACK folks.

----------


## blackgang

> A bit like it used to be for the BLACK folks.


Just how the fuck do you know how it used to be for the BLACK folks,, don't tell me that you are also and exoert on being a nigger as well as a Pali, a Paki and most likely a Pollock and a Wop too. And also about the most negative asshole I have ever had the misfortune to have [Known?]
You are sure one bleeding heart asshole, are you sleeping with LILY??

----------


## Lily

> Just how the fuck do you know how it used to be for the BLACK folks,


Hey Blackgang, there are other countries in the world besides the US of A, I know that is hard for you to get your little brain around, but it is so, and some of those countries had black people too!


Get your head out of your bum!

----------


## Boon Mee

> I'd tell that bitch to move to London if she wants to shove her cultural bullshit down an adopted country's throat.


Got that right, Tex!
Imagine if a farang woman showed up at a bank in Saudia wearing a pair of shorts! :rofl:

----------


## Panda

> Originally Posted by blackgang
> 
> Just how the fuck do you know how it used to be for the BLACK folks,
> 
> 
> Hey Blackgang, there are other countries in the world besides the US of A, I know that is hard for you to get your little brain around, but it is so, and some of those countries had black people too!
> 
> 
> Get your head out of your bum!


Get up the silly old cnut Lilly!

He is starting to lose it now. Which after all was the intended result.  :rofl: 

Take it easy BG and suck another neb. Just stirring you up. Dont go blowing a valve mate. We need you around here for the entertainment value.

----------


## Panda

> Originally Posted by Texpat
> 
> 
> I'd tell that bitch to move to London if she wants to shove her cultural bullshit down an adopted country's throat. 
> 
> 
> Got that right, Tex!
> Imagine if a farang woman showed up at a bank in Saudia wearing a pair of shorts!


Why? Do they think women in shorts are going to rob the bank?
Could be a bit of a give away though if they had muscly hairy legs and wearing a veil.

----------


## panama hat

Of course it is discriminatory and the purile attempts to justify it are just that - puerile. 

The baseball cap example is a good one, it would be interesting to know if they're allowed in, how about servicemen/women wearing their hats and caps.  The example of Sikhs and their turban and Jews with the yarmulka are also valid . . . 

Somalis generally wear the headscarf, not even like Malays, which covers the hair.  

She is black and clearly Muslim, which seems to be enough of a justification to vent discriminatory rhetoric and action. 

The idiot that tried to get her license in Florida wearing the full burkha was a white American convert who wanted and got the publicity, but not compensation . . . the easy fix on getting rich. 

The 'reported' Muslim in Adelaide who tried the same thing is an urban myth, but one that comes to the fore so easily. 

Yeeeeha!  Another 'Friggin' Muslims dare to be different' thread . . .

----------


## Boon Mee

> Yeeeeha! Another 'Friggin' Muslims dare to be different' thread . . .


Well, they were responsible for 9/11... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Panda

^beware of women in head scarfs driving large aeroplanes.

----------


## Lily

> Well, they were responsible for 9/11...


Well, FFS get over it. It is not the biggest tragedy that has happened in the world. London probably lost more people in the blitz than that.

It was terrible, as some things the US have done are terrible. Did you all really think that you could interfere in everyone else's politics for your own gain and never get anything back?

You all have absolutely no insight at all or maybe just no knowlege at all of how badly your country has behaved for decades.

----------


## Boon Mee

> You all have absolutely no insight at all or maybe just no knowlege at all of how badly your country has behaved for decades.


Heh...well, when you're the Big Dog... :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

I think BM was being facetious (a hint may be the smilie following his post) . . . 

He may be a right-wing, flag-waving (Thai flag), Bush-hugging, environmental destructing, neo-con, nutjob knuckle-dragger, but he does have a sense of humour! 






 :Smile:

----------


## Lily

^Do you reckon?

----------


## Boon Mee

> ^Do you reckon?


Keep yer sense of humor Lily and get that dog of yours a Frisbee... :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

> ^Do you reckon?


Yes, I'm sure he's a knuckle-dragger.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Lily
> 
> 
> ^Do you reckon?
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm sure he's a knuckle-dragger.


I am not!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## panama hat

According to this latest photo with your current squeeze you are . . .

----------


## chitown

> Well, FFS get over it. It is not the biggest tragedy that has happened in the world. London probably lost more people in the blitz than that.


Hmmm. I have never heard an American say "get over it" when referring to the loss of lives in the blitz or any other deadly event. Never in my entire life.




> It was terrible, as some things the US have done are terrible. Did you all really think that you could interfere in everyone else's politics for your own gain and never get anything back?


The same could be said for the British Empire. Never has been, is not, nor ever will be lily white....Lily.




> You all have absolutely no insight at all or maybe just no knowlege at all of how badly your country has behaved for decades.


No worse than the UK or any other country in the world has done and continues to do so.


Its funny how non US people like to spout off how we should act against those that threaten us, but I have never hear an American utter "The Brits should......"

The UK and Europe has been pretty much overrun by Islam, so really any advice any of you people give should be binned and the complete opposite done.

----------


## Lily

> Hmmm. I have never heard an American say "get over it" when referring to the loss of lives in the blitz or any other deadly event. Never in my entire life.


No, me either, but that is probably because they haven't been such drama queens about it and think that it has been the worst atrocity in the world.




> No worse than the UK or any other country in the world has done and continues to do so.


You have to be kidding!




> Its funny how non US people like to spout off how we should act against those that threaten us, but I have never hear an American utter "The Brits should......"


No?




> The same could be said for the British Empire. Never has been, is not, nor ever will be lily white


In a far less enlightened world. Not today.

----------


## chitown

No one ever said it was the worse atrocity in the world. Then again one death is an atrocity in my book.

----------


## barbaro

> ^But, by all accounts, this woman was just wearing a headscarf.


It covers more than a baseball cap.

Screw her.  (Figuratively, not literally.)

----------


## blackgang

> Hey Blackgang, there are other countries in the world besides the US of A, I know that is hard for you to get your little brain around, but it is so, and some of those countries had black people too! Get your head out of your bum!


Yes, but it is never about the Brits being the first slave owners in the PreUS, and not ever about them being the biggest slave trading nation, always US, 




> Take it easy BG and suck another neb. Just stirring you up. Dont go blowing a valve mate. We need you around here for the entertainment value.


Don't call me mate you Hershey hyway sliding asshole, American mostly have women as mates, that shit started for you guys in HRM Navy, and appears to be ongoing with most of you today you bleeding heart prick.  but there does appear to be a few fags on the other side of the big water today also.




> London probably lost more people in the blitz than that.


Yea you pobly right.



> You all have absolutely no insight at all or maybe just no knowlege at all of how badly your country has behaved for decades.


Well yes, and as far as I can see was stopping the Blitz before England was just rubble was one of the worst things we ever have done, and also stopping the Japs just short of Australia don't shine to bright either the way things and people have turned out..

----------


## Eliminator

So why the hell is this woman going to a military bank in the first place? Shit, if she was a dependent then yes, she can use the bank, but then also, she should KNOW the rules of the bank. Just more CRAP from some fuckwit that can't adjust into a new society. It's either that or she's trying to get a lawsuit so she can scam more money. Fork her and send her back to her beloved somalia.

----------


## blackgang

You got that right Elim.
She pobly a foreward scout to see if the pirates can expand kinda like Morgan did when he sacked Panama..

----------


## helge

I am no fan of uniforms; that being burkas, yellow t-shirts or skinhead baldness.
And my first thought about this woman could be, that she might have an easier life, if she didn't stand out that much.

But on the other hand, why would I care how people dresses, get pierced, have ponytails or swimming wearing t-shirts.
My life is too short for that.

All of the above is either about sending messages, and/ or having a good feeling about yourself.

I believe that the tatooed skinhead send me a message, aswell as the girl in tight jeans does. (Did)
If some muslim woman only want too flash their religion, and send this,' I am better than you' signal, then fcuk them, but I have heard that some feel naked, without their scarfs, and I guess most can relate to that.

Driverlicense, ID's, banks, airports are issues.

But to quote Boon Mee,' deal with it',
 Life is short

----------


## Texpat

Great point Boon Mee.

The libby fucktards would be howling up a storm if a western woman walked into a Saudi bank wearing shorts and high heels and was denied service (then slaughtered on the spot).

But their outrage and derision would not be aimed at the bank -- rather the insensitive, stupid and callous woman... Remember Teddy Bear Mohamed?

Fucking hypocrites, the lot.

And Chitown has a good point too. 
Just because you losers are too soft and gooey to stand up for yourselves, don't expect us to sell out like you have.

----------


## Jools

Works both ways. Any business should have the right to refuse service to anyone for any reason. By the same token, individuals are free to refuse to do business with any organization for any reason. Banks are not government agencies, they are only regulated by the government. Whinge and pout and you'll eventually get your way in today's decadent social environment.

----------


## Boon Mee

^^
Soft & Gooey is the operative term for sure...

----------


## helge

> The libby fucktards would be howling up a storm if a western woman walked into a Saudi bank wearing shorts and high heels and was denied service (then slaughtered on the spot).


So your take is not doing better than the saudi's, but getting even. :mid:

----------


## Texpat

No, I respect the Saudi's right to write and enforce laws as they see fit.
I don't always agree with those laws, but I respect their right to do that.
And when I'm in their country, I obey their laws. I would have _loved_ a few cold beers every weekend. But no-can-do. Had to suck it up. That's life. Deal with it.

Just as this lady should respect the rights of Americans -- in America.
And if she was American, she should know better. 

 :ourrules:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> showing what is not allowed in the bank, helmets, balaclavas etc


 Damn, no pastries allowed -- what is the world coming to!!??

----------


## smeden

she was in the bank to check did my pirate cusin trancfer some money to me         :deadhorsebig:  :deadhorsebig:  :tieme:  :tieme:

----------


## RandomChances

From my understanding of it here in Saudi a Hijab is the veil that covers the face, an Abaya is the long black robe that covers the body and a Burqua (which I have yet to see anyone wear) is the all in one thing that covers everything.

If she was wearing a veil I see the point, if just a scarf why bother. You don't actually have to wear a veil if you are in Saudi, in fact I've never seen a non Saudi women wear one, usually just an Abaya with some women chosing to wear a scarf depending where you are.

My misses recons she might get a veil for the summer to keep the sun off her face.

----------


## kingwilly

> ^But, by all accounts, this woman was just wearing a headscarf.


exactly.

----------


## helge

> No, I respect the Saudi's right to write and enforce laws as they see fit.
> I don't always agree with those laws, but I respect their right to do that.
> And when I'm in their country, I obey their laws. I would have _loved_ a few cold beers every weekend. But no-can-do. Had to suck it up. That's life. Deal with it.
> 
> Just as this lady should respect the rights of Americans -- in America.
> And if she was American, she should know better.


Point taken.
But in other words; the days of 'the great meltingpot' is over ?

----------


## helge

> Originally Posted by Lily
> 
> ^But, by all accounts, this woman was just wearing a headscarf.
> 
> 
> exactly.


Probably not the original intension, but I have a deepfelt desire for unwrapping.

----------


## Panda

> Originally Posted by Panda
> 
> Take it easy BG and suck another neb. Just stirring you up. Dont go blowing a valve mate. We need you around here for the entertainment value.
> 
> 
> Don't call me mate you Hershey hyway sliding asshole, American mostly have women as mates, that shit started for you guys in HRM Navy, and appears to be ongoing with most of you today you bleeding heart prick. but there does appear to be a few fags on the other side of the big water today also.


Arr come on BG. You need a big hug. :Kiss:

----------


## Panda

> No, I respect the Saudi's right to write and enforce laws as they see fit.
> I don't always agree with those laws, but I respect their right to do that.
> And when I'm in their country, I obey their laws. I would have _loved_ a few cold beers every weekend. But no-can-do. Had to suck it up. That's life. Deal with it.
> 
> Just as this lady should respect the rights of Americans -- in America.
> And if she was American, she should know better.


Where is it written in US law that women are not allowed to wear a head scarf?

Just how was she infringing on the rights of Americans?

----------


## blackgang

> Any business should have the right to refuse service to anyone for any reason. By the same token, individuals are free to refuse to do business with any organization for any reason. Banks are not government agencies, they are only regulated by the government. Whinge and pout and you'll eventually get your way in today's decadent social environment.


Damn, they only let me give you one Green,, anyone with enough sense to see that you should be able to run your own business as you see fit deserves more than one shitty green.




> But in other words; the days of 'the great meltingpot' is over


No not at all, ever since there has been a USA they have had laws and if you came you go by those laws or out ya go and you were expected to assimilate, now every asshole wants to bring his lingo, his flag and his laws and rules and wants the people of that Great country to live by his while he takes welfare and support and jobs from them on his own terms.




> Where is it written in US law that women are not allowed to wear a head scarf?


Not in laws about scarf so much as facial covering,,and it was one of the rules that this thread is about set by a private business you had to obey to do business with them. but you should really take some adult Edi class at night school to learn to comprehend and at 55 years you might be able to learn,
tho some of you lime suckers do suffer from CRS.
And I do realize that you are extremely stupid..And you seem bound to prove it every chance you get,,fuck I think I put you back on Ignore as it is becoming a drag to read your shit when so many more have so much more to say that I do not have the time to fuck with you any longer.

----------


## nevets

Banks in Thailand have such a notice outside , so as to see who is entering the bank and will be on the camera, and and not obscurred by head gear your head has to be Sean in the event of a robbery all there can hopefully be recognized later and eliminated or charged. I am in favour of such a rule.

----------


## filch

> your head has to be Sean in the event of a robbery


If I was going to do a robbery I would definitely use Sean's head, not my own.  :Smile:

----------


## Lily

> And I do realize that you are extremely stupid..And you seem bound to prove it every chance you get


Pots and kettles! :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

The rule is about motorcycle helmets and that is prominently displayed.  A headscarf that still shows all bar the hair?  Dimwits . . . 

As for the comment that she should adapt to the American way and why she would be using that bank . . . Losers, seriously.  Who is to say that she isn't American?  Who is to say that her husband or she don't work in the armed forces?

Comparing the US to Saudi?  Hahahaha . . . yes, that may be more apt than you think when looking at the comments here.

----------


## Texpat

A hijab can be anything from a headscarf to a full face mask. 

But it doesn't matter. She failed to follow the rules and was denied service. Then bitches about it as if she was singled out.

Fuck 'er. Go find a country that will bend to your every demand if you want the god-given right to conceal your identity in a bank. Nutter.



How did every 7-11 in Miami, Honolulu, Tampa and San Diego get away with this for so long?
Think of how many people it offended.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## panama hat

No problem with that . . . it is a prominently displayed sign . . . follow it or you can't enter.  I fully support this right to enforce a dress-code. 




> She failed to follow the rules and was denied service


Rules?  I'd like to see the 'rules' that she broke for that particular environment.  Remember, it hasn't been established if she actually did or if the bank employee was acting out of - God forbid - some kind of post-9/11 knee-jerk panic that anyone that could look different is out to eat blue-eyed babies and destroy the foundation of democracy (of course to do that she si in the wrong country)




> Go find a country that will bend to your every demand


Nail on te head there, Texpat . . . I'm sure that's what the intent is for these people . . . to bend to their every whim . . . but you forgot to mention that she would rxpect the government to fund it.

----------


## Texpat

> “Special consideration for cultural and religious garments is under the discretion of the branch management,”


The rules were explained to her. She has the right to 
1. Follow them.
2. Take her business elsewhere.

What's so hard to understand?

Navy Federal's a crap bank anyway.

----------


## panama hat

. . . after the fact . . . 

Does she have an account there?  If so then she would have had to open it there or a branch of the same bank.  She would have worn her headscarf to open the account . . . why didn't they refuse her service then?  

Nah, mate . . . too easy to throw all the crap her way and hide behind the flag and promote homogenity.

----------


## Texpat

Nah, mate. The bank should stick by its guns and tell her to come back properly dressed if she wants service.

Same as they would do with anybody else improperly dressed.

----------


## English Noodles

A totaly shameful affair, I hope the lady sues the bank and I also hope that the person who was responsible gets relieved of there position, a truely sickening and insulting occurance.

----------


## Boon Mee

> A totaly shameful affair, I hope the lady sues the bank and I also hope that the person who was responsible gets relieved of there position, a truely sickening and insulting occurance.


Absolutely, Noodles! :Smile: 

The gall of those bigoted bank workers to question a muzzie! :rofl:

----------


## Lily

> Same as they would do with anybody else improperly dressed.


Like the girl in your av? :Smile:

----------


## Texpat

Don't think the bank cameras capture that angle, but I've never checked.

Can't tell if she's wearing a face mask or not.

Maybe some sexy little number to match her undergarments.

----------


## Boon Mee

^
Looks like a fucking Muzziie terrorist to us! :Confused:  :rofl:

----------


## Rural Surin

> Nah, mate. The bank should stick by its guns and tell her to come back properly dressed if she wants service.
> 
> Same as they would do with anybody else improperly dressed.


What might you consider as improperly dressed?

----------


## Texpat

What_ I_ consider improper is not the point.
It's what the bank considers.

For me it would be G-strings and pasties for women. Long sleeves, long pants for men.

The bank likely has different criteria driven by different concerns.

----------


## mediamanbkk

Why didn't she just go to the ATM like the rest of us?

----------


## English Noodles

> Why didn't she just go to the ATM like the rest of us?


Why do they have bank branches - why not just ATM's. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chitown

Masked people, Muslim or not and banks just don't mix. 

Anyone that thinks someone should be able to go into a bank with their face covered is a nutter. 

I would think it would be more for security against robberies rather than terrorism.

Has anybody said what the rules are for passports? 

Can they keep their ugly mug covered for that pic?

----------


## pickel

> Anyone that thinks someone should be able to go into a bank with their face covered is a nutter.


It was a head scarf, not a burka.

----------


## Lily

> Can they keep their ugly mug covered for that pic?


They are all ugly too?

God! that has to be a worse crime than being a terrorist!

I'd love to see what hansum man you are! :rofl:

----------


## English Noodles

> Has anybody said what the rules are for passports? Can they keep their ugly mug covered for that pic?




By-the-way, some middle eastern woman are amongst the most beautiful in the world.

----------


## English Noodles

Croatian driving licence. :Smile:

----------


## chitown

> Originally Posted by chitown
> 
> Anyone that thinks someone should be able to go into a bank with their face covered is a nutter.
> 
> 
> It was a head scarf, not a burka.



Anyone that thinks someone should be able to go into a bank with their face covered is a nutter.

----------


## Lily

> Anyone that thinks someone should be able to go into a bank with their face covered is a nutter


Are you deaf or blind?

Has to be one of the two!

Or stupid

----------


## pickel

> Anyone that thinks someone should be able to go into a bank with their face covered is a nutter.


Head scarfs don't cover the face Chi.

----------


## Lily

He knows that, but hey, how can you give a description of a Somalian woman without being able to see the colour of her hair.

She could be a redhead or a blonde, couldn't she?

----------


## blackgang

Well you bleeding heart old bat, why don't you put on a burka and a C-4 belt/vest and go up there to San Diego and blow the fuckers up,, but be careful when you pop the cap cause there a bunch of wetbacks there and some rather dark complected people of your favs and you wouldn't want do no more injury  to them than has already been done by the bloody merkins.

----------


## Lily

^I am sorry BG, I dont understand redneck American. Could you say that again in English?




Nah! probably not!

----------


## English Noodles

> Well you bleeding heart old bat, why don't you put on a burka and a C-4 belt/vest and go up there to San Diego and blow the fuckers up,, but be careful when you pop the cap cause there a bunch of wetbacks there and some rather dark complected people of your favs and you wouldn't want do no more injury to them than has already been done by the bloody merkins.


I thought only English was to be used on the forum, and Thai in the Thai language forum of course.

----------


## Texpat

That's just not proper.

----------


## English Noodles

^I prefer this girl from Iran.



Pussy pictures can be viewed here.

Iran Politics Club: Sisi Azhin, Persian Fashion Model Interview & Portfolio &ndash; Iranian Model

----------


## Texpat

^ Attack site.

----------


## chitown

Nice Noodles - trying to infect our 'puters???

This web site at iranpoliticsclub.net has been reported as an attack site

----------


## bkkmadness

Bastards, they are jihadding through the internet now!

----------


## English Noodles

Never knew it was an 'attack' site, I have had a good look through the pussy there and my computer seems okay. :Smile:

----------


## Eliminator

When you click on it as "Why", then this is what you get:

*Safe Browsing*

*Diagnostic page for iranpoliticsclub.net/fashion-models*

*What is the current listing status for iranpoliticsclub.net/fashion-models?*
Site is listed as suspicious - visiting this web site may harm your computer.
Part of this site was listed for suspicious activity 5 time(s) over the past 90 days.*What happened when Google visited this site?*
Of the 44 pages we tested on the site over the past 90 days, 5 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed without user consent. The last time Google visited this site was on 2009-02-05, and the last time suspicious content was found on this site was on 2009-02-03.Malicious software includes 82 scripting exploit(s). Successful infection resulted in an average of 0 new processes on the target machine.
This site was hosted on 1 network(s) including AS6939 (HURRICANE).*Has this site acted as an intermediary resulting in further distribution of malware?*
Over the past 90 days, iranpoliticsclub.net/fashion-models did not appear to function as an intermediary for the infection of any sites.*Has this site hosted malware?*
No, this site has not hosted malicious software over the past 90 days.*How did this happen?*
In some cases, third parties can add malicious code to legitimate sites, which would cause us to show the warning message.*Next steps:*
Return to the previous page.If you are the owner of this web site, you can request a review of your site using Google Webmaster Tools. More information about the review process is available in Google's Webmaster Help Center.Updated 3 hours ago
©2008 Google - Google Home

----------


## keda

> Originally Posted by pickel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by chitown
> ...


As a wild guess I'd say she ends up with a chunk of the bailout fund.

----------


## Jools

> As a wild guess I'd say she ends up with a chunk of the bailout fund.


LOL...let's hope not, but it's a litigious world out there. Victims everywhere. Bollocks.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> I'd tell that bitch to move to London if she wants to shove her cultural bullshit down an adopted country's throat.


 :rofl:

----------


## keda

> Originally Posted by keda
> 
> 
> As a wild guess I'd say she ends up with a chunk of the bailout fund.
> 
> 
> LOL...let's hope not, but it's a litigious world out there. Victims everywhere. Bollocks.


Biggest victims are the guilt ridden pc inbreds that spend their lives creating victims.

----------

